# ntfs + trash



## douglasfim (Mar 10, 2010)

whenever I delete a file from my ntfs partition, it does not go to the trash


```
/dev/ad0s1              /mnt/win-c      ntfs    rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late 0 0
/dev/ad0s7              /mnt/win-d      ntfs    rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late 0 0
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a Gnome/KDE bug. AFAIK files do get transfered to Trash, they just don't show up.


----------

